# Im Ashamed to call myself a moderator!!!



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

How can i love tractors.. frequent this and other tracotr sites all the time and have a lawn like this??? 


im ashamed to show my face... let alone my lawn...


<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=38987>


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

fellow members and mods.. have pitty on me.. my lawn is a mess..

ive cut the front only once....

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=38988>


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

You fat lazy fool! You disgrace us all! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

:furious: :furious: :furious: :furious: :furious: :furious:


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

ive never even cut the back lawn yet... 


i deserve banishment... No stripes... daffodill heaven... 


I am ashamed...

i promise to get back on track.. some day soon...


<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=38990>

I lost my dog in the back yard last night... burried under the tall grass... even my dog is disgusted in me...

:furious: :furious: :furious:


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

You know in between coats of waxing and polishing, it might actually be nice to use your Simplicity for some grass cutting.
I think that is what is really still is, underneath all of the glitter.

Remember all that glitters, may still cut grass.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

its been raining here for about a week and a half.. 
ill cut it and the first sunny day it will be 8" high...


oh the shame...


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *its been raining here for about a week and a half..
> ill cut it and the first sunny day it will be 8" high...
> 
> ...



Give us some pictures of the patented "Corn Row" effect Simplicity is renowned for!! D

Duc


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

There you go Duc...

memories of the good old days.....



<img src=http://www.apartofme.com/images/MVC-202X.JPG>


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

The double wide...


<img src=http://www.apartofme.com/images/MVC-170X.JPG>


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

single wide...

<Img src=http://www.apartofme.com/images/MVC-180X.JPG>


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Well it looked kinda sunny when you took those pictures.....hell, I pulled my sickly, recuperating ass into the tractor seat yesterday....tied myself on and proceeded to cut grass...just put the tractor back in the shed and was limping towards the house after I fed the pigs and it started raining:lmao: :lmao:


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

the day i drank too much and tried to cut straight lines...



<img src=http://www.apartofme.com/images/MVC-199X.JPG>


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *Well it looked kinda sunny when you took those pictures.....hell, I pulled my sickly, recuperating ass into the tractor seat yesterday....tied myself on and proceeded to cut grass...just put the tractor back in the shed and was limping towards the house after I fed the pigs and it started raining:lmao: :lmao: *


glad to hear you are getting up and about argee... we had sun yesterday but last night and today its back to raining...

supposed to clear for the weekend..


----------



## DeereBob (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *...I lost my dog in the back yard last night... burried under the tall grass... even my dog is disgusted in me...
> :furious: :furious: :furious: *


SJ,
You should have told him that he's not a big dog if he can't pee in the tall grass!!:dog:


----------



## Spike (Sep 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *There you go Duc...
> 
> memories of the good old days.....
> ...


SJ, I don't see a chair for your sweet Valentine. Where does she sit???? And don't say anywhere she wants.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Spike _
> *SJ, I don't see a chair for your sweet Valentine. Where does she sit???? And don't say anywhere she wants. *


Anywhere she wants WELL IT TRUE:furious: :furious:


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Did she lean against that tree in the back of the pond? Because it sure is leaning down hard now...... HAHAHAHA

:furious:


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

Im hurt that you guys are taking shots at my little valentine......

heres her chair..

<img src=http://www.dantapley.com/danger/deep/moving/danchair.jpg>


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Theres her chair:furious:


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

SJ, you are killin me!


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

I can hear her now:lmao: "C'mon SJ hurry and get the lawn mowed so we can fool around":lmao:


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *I can hear her now:lmao: "C'mon SJ hurry and get the lawn mowed so we can fool around":lmao: *


as long as she does not sit on my tractor.... im ok...


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

If she sat on it....how would you know?


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

That lawn looks almost as bad as mine. With all the rain, and only being able to mow 15min at a time with the tractor dieing, I am not making much headway.


----------



## Spike (Sep 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *If she sat on it....how would you know? *



It would be missing!


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *If she sat on it....how would you know? *



*Dont you worry... Id Know....* 

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=39070>


----------



## Spike (Sep 26, 2003)

I'm thinking it would just disappear.mg:

Along the same line as losing the tuna fish sandwich.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *Dont you worry... Id Know....
> 
> <img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=39070> *


HA HA HA HA I guess that's about how it would look, only a smoldering pile of orange.HA HA HA HA


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

sj have you got that grass cut yet:lmao:


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *sj have you got that grass cut yet:lmao: *


I think he's out doing it right now:lmao:


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *How can i love tractors.. frequent this and other tracotr sites all the time and have a lawn like this???
> 
> 
> ...


You are definitely slipping SJ!  I am surprised you have not been placed on "lawn probation". :furious: :lmao:


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *sj have you got that grass cut yet:lmao: *




yes.. i can hold my head up again...


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

But did you rake up the piles of clippings:question: :question: :question: :hide:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Good I'm glad to hear you got it cut now lets not let it happen again:lmao:


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Not only did he get it cut....he poured his slab too...pretty busy day I'd say.


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

SJ...

I think I saw you on Friday !

<img src=http://img51.photobucket.com/albums/v155/aegt5000/sjohn.jpg>


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

That was great aegt5000:furious: :furious: :furious: 



> _Originally posted by aegt5000 _
> *SJ...
> 
> I think I saw you on Friday !
> ...


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by aegt5000 _
> *SJ...
> 
> I think I saw you on Friday !
> ...



:furious: :furious: :furious: 


good pic...


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I think you would have to raise the mower deck up a "few" feet to mow that mess! :furious: :furious: :furious:


----------

